# Taking Out the touareg Radio Head Deck........?



## sahoward987 (Jun 4, 2009)

I Have an 04' touareg and i was wondering if anyone knew how to take out the head deck (cd player) out of the dash without 1. tearing apart the dash or 2. messing up the cd player. i just need to get to the wiring in the back. I would appreciate any help, thank you very much?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Taking Out the touareg Radio Head Deck........? (sahoward987)*

radio keys. four of them.


----------



## sahoward987 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Taking Out the touareg Radio Head Deck........? (aircooled)*

where could i pick up a set of radio keys?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Taking Out the touareg Radio Head Deck........? (sahoward987)*

$15 shipped: http://www.tm-techmark.com/tou...tools


----------



## GMonkey (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Taking Out the touareg Radio Head Deck........? (spockcat)*

I went to VW and paid $25...


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Taking Out the touareg Radio Head Deck........? (GMonkey)*

the radio removal tools are small xacto-knife size blades that you slip into the four slots on the four corners of the Head Unit. You slide them in untill they click and then the whole unit slides right out like a drawer. 
Whenever I take mine out, I put a big towel or some padding over the shifter so nothing gets scratched.


----------



## GMonkey (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Taking Out the touareg Radio Head Deck........? (denm33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *denm33* »_the radio removal tools are small xacto-knife size blades that you slip into the four slots on the four corners of the Head Unit. You slide them in untill they click and then the whole unit slides right out like a drawer. 
Whenever I take mine out, I put a big towel or some padding over the shifter so nothing gets scratched. 

Yah...
Made the mistake of not removing the keys when I set the deck down on the console to unplug cables...
Scraped a little bit of that garbage vinyl type coating that VW likes to use...
REMOVE THE KEYS ASAP PEOPLE!!!!!


----------



## sahoward987 (Jun 4, 2009)

thank you all very much


----------

